# Newbie Question Fattie temp



## nickelmore (Jun 16, 2009)

Very interested in trying a fattie,  just wondering what temp it is cooked at and what the internal temp is when it is it done?

Thanks


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 16, 2009)

Shoot for 165 - 170 deg. F.


----------



## rivet (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep. 'Zactly. Well said. ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 16, 2009)

Smoking temp should be somewhere between 225 and 250.  Internal temp should be 165 to 170.  Make sure the filling ingredients are cooked before they are rolled in the fattie.  Do not stuff the fattie with raw ingredients.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2009)

Like dawn said cook at 225 to 250 and the internal temp to about 165 to 170.  make sure you watch what you stuff it with not to much soft stuff because it tend to leak out. Just make sure you have a good seal on your rolling. then enjoy and always remember one cooked is one hooked. I'm living proof to that.


----------



## bbq ron (Jun 16, 2009)

those are all good advice


----------

